# State by State Registry



## Boris (Nov 5, 2011)

Expanding on Vince's theme, and granted, I haven't given much thought to the pros and cons and difficulty involved, but would it be possible to have a state by state registry on this site which listed members residing in that state? For instance...

OREGON
Bud Poe - Portland
BWbiker - Beaverton
Dave Marko - Portland
Fatbike - Portland
JRE - Milwaukie
Redline - Portland
VintageSchwinn.com - Portland

This would give other CABE member easier access to members in their vicinity and might make it more encouraging to schedule local group events. It would be extra nice if it could be set up for mass emailing.

Please don't think I'm being too pushy, as this is just a thought that might have some validity. 
Also, I'm sorry if you live in Oregon and I didn't list your name. I was just trying to illustrate a point.


----------



## vincev (Nov 5, 2011)

I have to go along with that idea.Would be nice if it were part of the new member sign up.I dont think anyone would become too paranoid giving out their state.i wont come and take your bikes during the night by knowing what state your in. HMM, maybe i will.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 5, 2011)

I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 5, 2011)

We would love to know who is in our state of MN, and WI since we're close to the border.

Nick and Darcie Baxter


----------



## OldRider (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Nick, I think I might be nearest to you, 8 hours due north.........unless we have Wisconsin members!


----------



## Boris (Nov 5, 2011)

OldRider said:


> Hey Nick, I think I might be nearest to you, 8 hours due north.........unless we have Wisconsin members!




My point exactly!


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Great idea!

We had this debate on another forum I was part of a long time ago.  One of the best solutions was some kind of Google Map or Yahoo Map feature where everyone could log in and create and account.  That map was populated and eventually you could see where folks were living.  Apologies as that's about all I know and I'm the limits of my tekkie know-how.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's one of several ways to do it. 

http://custom.simplemachines.org/mods/index.php?mod=1010


----------



## Barkeep (Nov 6, 2011)

Great idea. Especially for folks like myself. Im in houston texas and its hard to connect with fellow bike people. A list or map of sorts would be great.


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2011)

I'm bumping this to the top for two reasons. ONE: Because I still think it's a good idea that needs to be revisited and TWO: Because there's a similar conversation going on at the Ratrod site and I wanted to make this thread easier to find if anyone from there cared to read it. In particular, JOEL's suggestion on how to go about getting something up and running.


----------



## militarymonark (Nov 25, 2011)

Must be volunteer only.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 25, 2011)

Absolutely, volunteer only. I was a member of another site that had a voluntary state by state registry and you could pull up a US map with icons for everyone registered. People were able to show just a user name or more information. Really good tool!

I don't know if Scott might be interested in adding this feature to the forum, but someone more computer-savy than myself could easily set one up and post a link.


----------



## Boris (Nov 25, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> Must be volunteer only.




A state by state registry would be no more of an invasion of privacy than the already existing members list, and believe me this comes from a true paranoid. I also don't think that a strictly volunteer basis would be particularly successful here, but I do think that members could be given the opportunity to opt out if they so desired. Then again, I'm probably just peein' into the wind anyway.


----------



## detroitbike (Nov 26, 2011)

*members location*

I'd be glad to list (Detroit, Mi.).
  Maybe a bike is listed on CL and you'd like some one to get it and ship out.
   I'd rather trust another bike guy.


----------



## vincev (Nov 26, 2011)

I think I could figure out where your at ,detroitbike.Maybe Detroit.lol.Can ya also post it on your profile?I like Dave's idea and would keep encouraging other forum members to take two minutes and post their city and state on their profiles. I'll help  bump this .


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Nov 26, 2011)

The Craigslist thing alone is a great resource.  I would much rather have a "bike guy" help me out on shipping a bike from somewhere else and would be more than happy to do the same for another Cabe member...


----------



## irene_crystal (Nov 26, 2011)

The site moderator could open a new category such as "state registry" and a thread could be started for each state within that category for people to post in if desired. Probaly an easier way out there, but could be an easy quick fix to get something up.


----------



## Boris (Nov 26, 2011)

Hopefully by keeping this thread active, enough interest will be generated and a registry would magically appear. The hard part would be twisting peoples arms to sign on.


----------



## Larmo63 (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm west of most , but south of many and near quite a few.


----------



## Buster1 (Nov 26, 2011)

I still think that a map with 'pushpins' in it would be the coolest.


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2011)

A state by state members registry. WOW, what a GREAT idea!


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 1, 2011)

Dave Marko said:


> A state by state members registry. WOW, what a GREAT idea!




Lol, yes Dave, it's still a great idea.... but here we are 3 pages into it and??? Nobody's stepped to the plate and said "Hey I can do that!"


I'm no computer software/coder guy, so...


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe people are worried that "Big Brother" will gather up and burn all our bikes???


----------



## Boris (Dec 1, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> Lol, yes Dave, it's still a great idea.... but here we are 3 pages into it and??? Nobody's stepped to the plate and said "Hey I can do that!"
> 
> 
> I'm no computer software/coder guy, so...




Yes Talewinds, although others may have thought this line was crossed ages ago, we are now TRULY entering the into the world of "OBNOXIOUS DAVE"


----------



## vincev (Dec 1, 2011)

Dave's idea is great. Its a shame there are so many paranoid people that are afraid to even put their city and state on their profile. I guess we'll have to keep asking the two age old questions whenever someone post in the classified section. "How much are you asking?" and "Where are you located?" If you make members put their location they will just put the "clever" responses you occasionally see like "nowhere,USA" Keep this post bumped and maybe someone will know how to get the registry started.


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't get it, I'm pretty paranoid, but wanting to specifically avoid identifying your location is unnecessarily covert. Everybody thinks they're freaking James Bond these days... news flash. And identity theft??? Boy, if you think this is how they're gonna get your info.... WOW.

  We travel frequently and I've made an effort to find out who lives along the way and stop by, make niceties, trade/sell bikes, trade bike T-shirts. I've made a few nice acquaintances this way.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 1, 2011)

Maybe we should hold an "Occupy CABE", have a sit-in and picket until everyone caves and gives up their 10-20!


----------



## Pedalin Past (Dec 2, 2011)

*Great Idea....*

I'm located in Alabama and would be glad to know of other bicycle folks located close by....Paul....


----------



## vincev (Dec 2, 2011)

*Maybe we should hold an "Occupy CABE", have a sit-in and picket until everyone caves*

Maybe dont respond to their posts if theres no location? That would be a form of protest.lol


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2011)

vincev said:


> Maybe dont respond to their posts if theres no location? That would be a form of protest.lol




....to be honest, they probably just forget, don't know they can, or aren't computer savvy enough. oh well.....


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2011)

Talewinds said:


> I don't get it, I'm pretty paranoid, but wanting to specifically avoid identifying your location is unnecessarily covert. Everybody thinks they're freaking James Bond these days... news flash. And identity theft??? Boy, if you think this is how they're gonna get your info.... WOW.
> 
> We travel frequently and I've made an effort to find out who lives along the way and stop by, make niceties, trade/sell bikes, trade bike T-shirts. I've made a few nice acquaintances this way.





Maybe it's not paranoia, maybe it's just plain old fashioned lack of interest!


----------



## Gordon (Dec 2, 2011)

*State registry*

Just for giggles I googled Push Pin Map and it looks like there are lots of them out there and many are free. Just need someone with time and talent to do the work.


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2011)

*Site Administrator?*

How about your thoughts on the feasibility of this idea?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2011)

here is a link that has some other links to create something of the sort. Hopefully. I looked into creating one but I just dont have the time here to really work on it, at least not in the next 2 weeks. Possibly after the 15th. 

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/maps/thread?tid=478f5fd70de40297&hl=en


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2011)

how specific do you guys want to get? do you want a specfic address or more like a town and state, or just state. Let me know and I think I can get something going.


----------



## vincev (Dec 2, 2011)

i would like to see city and state.


----------



## Boris (Dec 2, 2011)

City and state would be perfect and seems safe. Any more than that would be revealing too much personal information about a member. Thanks for your attention Patrick. If you are the one that would be putting something like this together, take all the time that you need, because as we all know, this needs to be on the bottom of your list of priorities at this time.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 2, 2011)

City and state....Patrick you ROCK....no hurry! Stay Safe Buddy!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 2, 2011)

*City and state.*

City and state is all I need to know.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 2, 2011)

OK I'll get started on it but I'll need city and state along with zip codes. PM me these and any other information you would like to give IE: phone #, Specific era of bicycle interest, clubs or groups. I do have some time to work on this.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

http://batchgeo.com/map/3e0faf099192a60ec1e64d2196cf92c0


----------



## OldRider (Dec 3, 2011)

WTG Patrick, that looks great.......exactly what we were looking for I think. You can add me too if ya like


----------



## Boris (Dec 3, 2011)

YAY!!!! THANK YOU. Will this be a sticky? Where could it get the best exposure, so people could easily add their names to the list if they wanted to? Again, THANK YOU!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

Im talking with Scott right now to figure out what we may do with this. In the mean time I will be the point of contact for any members added to the map and this will be the place to find the map.


----------



## Barkeep (Dec 3, 2011)

I am more than willing to be added. This is a great idea.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

I'll need city and state along with zip codes. PM me these and any other information you would like to give IE: phone #, Specific era of bicycle interest, clubs or groups.


----------



## aasmitty757 (Dec 3, 2011)

We had this on one of the forums. I thought it was this one but I'm getting old and forgetful. I wish we could add a "chat" so when one of your friends is online you could respond instantly or if someone posts something for sale and they are online you could say Yuuuuuuup!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

i did inquire about the chat on thecabe but the current software does not support that type of activity


----------



## OldRider (Dec 3, 2011)

Geez, it looks like the midwest is full up with CABERS  So neat to see the layout of where we're all at, you get a much better idea on a map like this.


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

This is quite easy to put them on a map using batchgeo. Once all the active members get on board with this you'll see the west coast midwest and TX light up and you'll have little patches on the east coast.


----------



## Gordon (Dec 3, 2011)

*map*

Great job Patrick!! That is awesome!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 3, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> This is quite easy to put them on a map using batchgeo. Once all the active members get on board with this you'll see the west coast midwest and TX light up and you'll have little patches on the east coast.




Is there going to be a link on Cabes home page to this Patrick?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> Im talking with Scott right now to figure out what we may do with this. In the mean time I will be the point of contact for any members added to the map and this will be the place to find the map.





working on it


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

I also put up known bicycle businesses that cater to the hobby such as memory lane, so if anyone else knows of any that i can't think of let me know. The letter "M" is for Memory Lane


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 3, 2011)

militarymonark said:


> Im talking with Scott right now to figure out what we may do with this. In the mean time I will be the point of contact for any members added to the map and this will be the place to find the map.




PM sent--I'll be the lone dot in Georgia! v/r Shawn Sweeney aka Freqman1


----------



## bricycle (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow, better than imagined! Patrick you rock Pal!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

I can put any type of category in there just let me know what you guys might want, I guess you can say this is the beta. Also we can have a map listing of swap meets. Would anyone benefit having thecabe as an iphone app?


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

I did just notice you can download the map if you scroll to the bottom of the map page. SWEET!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

we almost have a full alphabet.


----------



## OldRider (Dec 3, 2011)

My pushpin looks pretty lonely north of the border !


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

ok so take a look at the button to the left of "eMail TheCABE" below thecabe heading


----------



## Boris (Dec 3, 2011)

Next Question: Is there a way to separate the listing below the map as in the example given in the first post on page one of this thread. Great work Patrick, thanks again!!!!


----------



## militarymonark (Dec 3, 2011)

yes I can I just have to check a box


----------

